# Canada PR



## rajrao (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi All,
I'm an MBA, specialization in Human Resource Management. I have 10 years experience in the HR field and would like to apply for Canada PR. Please let me know in detail the steps for the same. I have given my IELTS and scored an overall band of 7 and I have all the relevant documents in place. 

Thanks for all your support.

Regards...


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

rajrao said:


> Hi All,
> I'm an MBA, specialization in Human Resource Management.



You will have to get your education assessed because an Indian education is not necessarily up to the same standards as a Canadian education.





> I have 10 years experience in the HR field



That experience is unlikely to be of any use to you here in Canada where we have different laws, policies, procedures, standards, etc. and where all of those also vary by province.





> would like to apply for Canada PR. Please let me know in detail the steps for the same.



Have you even looked at the CIC website? All the information you need is right there...why should we put forth the effort to look it up for you?


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

rajrao said:


> Hi All,
> I'm an MBA, specialization in Human Resource Management. I have 10 years experience in the HR field and would like to apply for Canada PR. Please let me know in detail the steps for the same. I have given my IELTS and scored an overall band of 7 and I have all the relevant documents in place.
> 
> Thanks for all your support.
> ...


Hi,

Please go through below URL for your reference:-

Guide 7000 - Application for Permanent Residence: Federal Skilled Worker Class

If you still have any query. Fell free to put it forward.


----------



## rajrao (Feb 11, 2014)

*WES docs*

Hey Thanks a lot..

Please clarify on the below points:

1. For B.Sc I have only the consolidated Mark sheet & Convocation. Is it Mandatory that we also should submit year wise Mark Sheets to WES for evaluation.

2. My highest qualification is MBA for which I have even the semester wise Mark sheets.

Thanks for your support..


----------



## bkkarthik (Sep 30, 2014)

rajrao said:


> Hey Thanks a lot..
> 
> Please clarify on the below points:
> 
> ...


After digging in more on the cic website, I bumped onto these links :fish2::

I have spoken to a few consultants who are charging hefty amounts and making the applicants run for their money. There have been some dubious consultants who are very pushy to make payments first and then agreeing to guide through the entire procedure which one should strictly avoid/ignore. 

S.No	Description	Link
How to Apply Apply – Federal skilled workers
Documents List	Applying as a Skilled Worker
Fee Details	Fee list


Also, find the list of documents one needs to have in hand for submission mentioned below: 
S.No	Document Description
1	Updated Resume
2	Passport
3	DOB certificate
4	Educational Documents
5	Employment Experience Documents
6	Salary Slips
7	Bank Statement
8	Police Clearance Certificate
9	Proof of Funds
10	IELTS Score Card


Also, find the link : World Education Services - Required Documents which has details and other info. on how you can evaluate your graduation degree and other certifications through WES ( World Education Services )

Selection factors Points
Factor 1: Education: Maximum 25 points
Factor 2: Ability in English and/or French: Maximum 28 points
Factor 3: Work experience: Maximum 15 points
Factor 4: Age: Maximum 12 points
Factor 5: Arranged employment in Canada: Maximum 10 points
Factor 6: Adaptability: Maximum 10 points
Total: Maximum 100 points
Eligible Threshold: Minimum 67 points




1. For B.Sc I have only the consolidated Mark sheet & Convocation. Is it Mandatory that we also should submit year wise Mark Sheets to WES for evaluation.[/quote said:


> Consolidated Mark sheet should be good enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi All,
I applied for Ausi PR but now it’s becoming bit difficult for HR folks to apply since they need a contact of employment. My details as follows would greatly appreciate if you’ll could informed the possibility of applying for Canadian PR.
Tks.

Factor 1: Education: *Bsc.(Hons) Management – University of Ireland*
Factor 2: Ability in English and/or French: *IELTS - W- 6.5 L-7.5 R - 6.5 S – 7.0*
Factor 3: Work experience: *4 Years 5 months currently Senior Human Capital Executive*
Factor 4: Age: *26*
Factor 5: Arranged employment in Canada: *??*
Factor 6: Adaptability: *??*


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Preax said:


> Hi All,
> I applied for Ausi PR but now it’s becoming bit difficult for HR folks to apply since they need a contact of employment. My details as follows would greatly appreciate if you’ll could informed the possibility of applying for Canadian PR.
> Tks.
> 
> ...



Do you mean the National University of Ireland?

And while your occupation seems to be on the list, you would need to get your education assessed (if it is from NUI then it shouldn't be an issue). Keep in mind though that most HR jobs here require experience and they will want Canadian experience. Also the rules, regulations, laws, policies, and procedures will be quite different from what you are used to so it might be tough to find employment in the field. They also like to see further certification CHRP, for example.


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

colchar said:


> Do you mean the National University of Ireland?
> 
> And while your occupation seems to be on the list, you would need to get your education assessed (if it is from NUI then it shouldn't be an issue). Keep in mind though that most HR jobs here require experience and they will want Canadian experience. Also the rules, regulations, laws, policies, and procedures will be quite different from what you are used to so it might be tough to find employment in the field. They also like to see further certification CHRP, for example.


Yes Colchar, its from National University of Ireland.

I don't know much about Canadian PR process, is it same like Ausi we need to assess our skill ?


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Preax said:


> Hi All,
> I applied for Ausi PR but now it’s becoming bit difficult for HR folks to apply since they need a contact of employment. My details as follows would greatly appreciate if you’ll could informed the possibility of applying for Canadian PR.
> Tks.
> 
> ...


Hi can anybody calculate the score and let me know because tell you'll frankly i'm not familiar with Canada migration process. great help friends


----------

